# my first muscle bike '68 Stingray Deluxe



## Terry66 (May 2, 2012)

So this past weekend I bought my first vintage muscle bike. I had Stingrays as a kid, but this is my first in the hobby. The bike is a 1968 Stingray Deluxe. I bought it from the original owner and I believe it is 100% original down to the whitewalls. The seat post is bent and the seat is pretty crappy. Any tips on where I can find a nice seat for it? Not looking for perfect, but maybe an 8 out of 10? The bike is in really nice shape. The chrome is good, fenders are clean, wheels look great. The front tire is a little worn and the paint has some imperfections, but overall I think it will clean up really well.

I also posted my Lil Tiger I bought for my grandson. Looking for a seat for it as well....


----------



## Stingman (May 3, 2012)

I love Campus green on a Sting Ray. The white wall slick is awesome! Please post some pics when you get it cleaned up! Once you get one Sting Ray you can't stop!


----------

